# siding over stucco



## jcrawley (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 1970 house that has a stucco exterior. To me its more like cement with lots of rocks and broken glass. It really dates the house, and my wife wants it gone. I understand to side the house I need to install furring strips? Do I just nail 1x3's threw the stucco. It seems very hard wont it crack? I would also replace the windows at the same time. Is house wrap and foam insulation over the stucco an option? Any other suggegtions on refinishing the exterior (other than siding) are more than welcome. Thanks for any advice


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jcrawley said:


> I have a 1970 house that has a stucco exterior. To me its more like cement with lots of rocks and broken glass. It really dates the house, and my *wife wants it gone*. I understand to side the house I need to install furring strips? Do I just nail 1x3's threw the stucco. It seems very hard wont it crack? I would also replace the windows at the same time. Is house wrap and foam insulation over the stucco an option? Any other suggegtions on refinishing the exterior (other than siding) are more than welcome. Thanks for any advice


I agree with your wife, get rid of it, get back to the framing so you can deal with any rot issues (if any), and properly install your new windows and siding.


----------



## jcrawley (Apr 23, 2010)

Get back to the framing? Thats alot of work and money to re sheet the house. Whats there is in good shape. Removing the stucco seems like an impossible task to me.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

easy to say tear it all off when your not doin the tearin or removal costs. i would suggest a real good inspection of the exterior particularly around openings. check caulk, look for soft spots in walls for possible water penetration. just see if it's in as solid a condition as your first glance showed you


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I do the “tearing off” all the time, no more difficult than digging a few holes. I would love to learn the proper installation of siding and new windows over Stucco. I know I spout out my opinion on lot’s of subjects here and I also have learned some things here, so “please teach me”.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

your right as usual but you know its possible...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> your right as usual *but you know its possible...*


 
Maybe so, but I always think about the best protection for the house first, that’s my job. Adding more layers is no different than buying another case of caulk. I've sided over many surfaces, some I didn't agree with but it wasn't my dime. If you want my opinion on how to “frost the Cake” I can do that too.

And, thanks for the thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i think thats what he's looking for Ron,i think we can guide him to help him get the best job possible given the circumstances,and its guys like you that know how to do it


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve sided 100+ homes(that’s me, not my grunts). I’ve never sided over Stucco let alone installed new windows at the same time. If there is a professional way to do this, I’d honestly would like to know, because I don’t. We don't have a lot of Stucco on the Oregon Coast.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well how i woudld go about it would be to strap the house with pt furring then install 1/2'' sheathing over that,then 30lb felt...[cause i know you like that]
i would completely pull the old window and door units,resize the openings as needed, flash and install the new units nailing them to the outside of the sheathing

or fix the stucco and repaint


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> well how i woudld go about it would be to strap the house with pt furring then install 1/2'' sheathing over that,then *30lb felt*...[cause i know you like that]
> i would completely pull the old window and door units,resize the openings as needed, flash and install the new units nailing them to the outside of the sheathing
> 
> or fix the stucco and repaint


Whether you build it out or tear it off I can’t see doing it without sheathing, something he clearly didn’t want to do. I couldn’t imagine nailing siding to stucco. He says the stucco is solid and in good shape but that might not be the case after pounding a few thousand holes in it. Don’t know if the wife dislikes the look of stucco or just their stucco. Maybe Stucco Guy can go over what they got for a more up to date look.
Don't know much about that though.


----------

